# watermelon



## Guest (Jun 24, 2000)

Ugh...I saw red in the toilet just now. Red little things floating around which freaked me into thinking it was red fleshy stuff from within







How scary is that? I started thinking back to what I ate yesterday and I didn't recall having any tomatoes. Then I remembered I had watermelon. Has anyone had red stuff mixed in with a BM after eating a watermelon? I did notice a copule white seeds in there.I would think the stomach could digest simple watermelon but it seemed like (if this were hopefully indeed watermelon) that these were some undigested parts. Is it possible for even soft fruits to go through undigested? Maybe I should chew more.Joe


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2000)

The EXACT same happened to me before with watermelon...and like you, first off it scared me to death not knowing what was going on, and then when I realized it was watermelon I had eaten, I thought it strange that a fruit like that would not be digested better.I don't understand it, either, but please know you aren't alone in it happening.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

Yup. I have had many things come out undigested. It is scary at first. After awhile you start getting scared that people are going to think you're weird for laughing in the bathroom all by yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

the water melon's definalty one of the most bizzare;almost totally undigested---i had water melon almost every night for about a month or so thinking it may be a good source of fiber so i'm pretty knowlegable about this,hehe...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

Watermelon is something that doctors recommend that you don't give to children until they are tree years old because they are very hard to digest. They are mostly water, but all the stringy pieces that hold them together are hard to digest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

This has also happened to me with watermelon. I have also experienced undigested corn. The last I remember having red stool was the day after having a cherry snow cone.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

This happens to me every day. I use milk of magnesia daily and find that ALL fruits and vegetables come out whole. This includes beans, tomatoes (which I eat every day), apples, oranges, seeds, nuts and greens. It doesn't bother me, except once when a couple Tavist-D pills came out unchanged. No other pills I have used do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2000)

Watermelon definitly has a bad effect on me...as for whole foods...garbonzo beans...nasty!!!


----------

